# Pavel's straps



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Hope You are All well.

I didn't show anything for a while but I'm still doing straps in my spare time, if I've got any.

The time when I was quiet here I spent to develop my skills and leather I'm using.

I also made a shop on etsy. www.etsy.com/uk/shop/NeptuneStraps

Because I always had plenty of kind words here about my straps and many of You still remember me and recommend on the forum I created a coupon code for You Guys which give You a 20% discount for everything listed over there.

Below I'd like to show You a couple Of straps I recently made.











A couple of more:













And more:


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Discount code is WATCHFORUM1


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Some nice looking straps there as usual pavel. I've 3 of your straps and if anyone is thinking of getting one I can heartily recommend them. Fit, finish and comfort is great. Good luck with the shop...-)

regards

jamie


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i have 5 of pavels straps and could easily make it more looking at this current crop.i have bought more expensive straps than his but i have never bought better..good luck with the shop pavel,cheers greasemonk..


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Miterant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope You are All well.
> 
> ...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great work as usual Pavel and thanks for the code. I see that you have started doing some shell cordovan straps, what colours are available for these?


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

dowsing said:


> Great work as usual Pavel and thanks for the code. I see that you have started doing some shell cordovan straps, what colours are available for these?


 Thanks Guys,

I have bought some shell cordovan from horween and done some shell cordovan straps because I would try it.

I've got left just a little bit more Black and No 8 colours.

Here are some shell cordovn straps:







Because I'm still doing straps more like a hobby I like to do sometimes something unusual:

Here are some examples:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Pavel, the last two are stunning! Great work


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

More stunning work Pavel!

I have had a few Pav straps including a couple of custom jobs and they were just brilliant.

Tony


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

After looking at those straps I am really interested, can anyone confirm the thicknest of them, I am looking for at least 4mm but would be interested if anyone has one around 6mm thick.

Thanks, Q.


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Qtronic said:


> After looking at those straps I am really interested, can anyone confirm the thicknest of them, I am looking for at least 4mm but would be interested if anyone has one around 6mm thick.
> 
> Thanks, Q.


 Most of those straps are 3-4mm thick but all of them are custom made so thickness 6mm is possible if required.

I have got three thicker 24mm straps started (approx. 5mm), they gonna be ready tomorrow. I'll post a couple of pictures here when finished


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

A couple of newest straps:

24mm









22mm Nato





...and three 20/18


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice strap, I like you thick stitching, well done man


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

A couple of Pav's latest straps on a couple of my vintage watches. Thank you very much again Pav. You're an artist.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Another one.


----------

